
Blocked for 130 days: How Twitter ignores the law - sdoering
https://tomhillenbrand.de/blog.php?p=170
======
bifrost
> At least here in Germany, courts have repeatedly ruled that social media
> platforms have to tolerate users saying what is legally permissible.

Twitter isn't in Germany and unless there's a nexus that brings Twitter to
Germany then Germany's laws are not in play for Twitter. Sorry.

~~~
germanier
They still have a few employees in their German office in Hamburg. They
operate a service targeted at German users and at least Twitter Ireland (which
is the operator of the website for European users) is within full reach of the
German legal system.

Of course they can also absorb any money flowing from German customers in case
Twitter would refuse to honor legal verdicts.

> unless there's a nexus that brings Twitter to Germany then Germany's laws
> are not in play

Keep in mind that anything you know about the US concept of "nexus" does not
necessarily translate well into other country's laws and their idea of what
laws should apply to which entity. As the article shows, German do apply laws
to Twitter. The only problem would be enforcing such laws in practice but this
is a non-issue in Twitter's case given enough will of the people involved. As
shown above they have enough assets in reach.

~~~
bifrost
If they have offices and employees in Hamburg, they're probably boned then.

> They operate a service targeted at German users

Thats been proven irrelevant in most courts. You have to have a legal nexus
for the law to apply, and simply offering something that $COUNTRY wants
doesn't matter.

